# Need some advice



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Sup guys just asking for a little advice concerning some business.
I went into business for myself with an organic farm. We have been dealing with local Co ops at more or less wholesale pricing. It was always my intent to move up to more like retail rates so now that we are out of our test and concept phase I am about to start selling to the public. What we are offering is more like a service or subscription. You give us an order we grow it and deliver it we will also do specialty orders. So I would appreciate your comments on the prices I came up with (nothing fancy 50% of retail organic) if it seems reasonable to you or not if you were in fact a peace loving liberal. I figure if it only meets with mild hatred it should be good for the liberals I intend to sale it to.

Here goes.


Basil 5$ a bunch
Beets 2$ a bunch
Bok Choy 1.75$ a head
Broccoli 1.50$ a head
Cabbage 2$ a head
Cantaloupe 2$ each
Carrots 1.25$ a bunch
Cauliflower 2$ a head
Celery 2$ a pound
Chili peppers 2$ 6 ounces
Cilantro 2$ a bunch
Cucumbers 1$ each
Eggplants 2$ each
Kale 1.25 a bunch
Lettuce 2.50$ a pound
Romaine 2.50$ a pound
Honeydew (also known as muskmelon) 2$ each
Oregano 5$ a bunch
Parsley 5$ a bunch
Bell Peppers 1$ each
Radish 1$ per pound
Rosemary 5$ a bunch
Spinach 2.50$ a pound
Squash (summer) 1$ each
Swiss Chard 2$ a bunch
Tomatillos 0.25 each
Tomatoes 1$ each
Turnips 1$ each
Watermelon 5$ each
Zucchini 1$ each

FYI a bunch is about 5-8 for vegetables and about 1/2-3/4 pound for herbs Availability is 9-10 months of the year for most varieties we are working on extending it to a full year. I haven't decided on the specific varieties yet so some details are absent so think typical.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, Best of luck to you Apex.

You are in the commodity business so you need to be aware of the market price for your products and that will take considerable effort staying on top of. You also will need to have a very good idea of your Expenses, which may take you at least a growing season. 

Is it possible to join one of the many food co-ops that exists in your area? That is often the key to a small independent business being successful today. A co-op may help you with your purchasing power and may also be able to give you market info on product costs.

As far the pricing that you established, it sounds reasonable today but I'm sure it changes seasonally or even monthly. 

Again, good luck.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck to you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Most of the prices seem reasonable. Can you really afford to home deliver? It must be convenient for the shopper to get the stuff, he's not going to drive across town no matter how good it is.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Retail? Your prices are lower than the grocery stores. My hubby and I have been selling veggies and some fruit for years. Tomato's are usually 1.25lb., cucumbers, no more than .50 cents a lb., because both grow so quickly, and continue to replenish the vines, as with green beans, etc.
Your cheap on your carrots and cauliflower. And watermelons can be sold by size. Like we do, small-3$, med-5$, large-7$
I love your variety of herbs, and veggies.
Good Luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What a great endeavor. It seems like you have a good plan in place. Doesn't rosemary grow all year in Florida?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

What is in it for me?

for example: are these excellent prices, ie I am a cheapo? Is the product organic at a fair price? Is you product really expensive but it gives me snobby bragging rights when I entertain guests?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Auntie said:


> What a great endeavor. It seems like you have a good plan in place. Doesn't rosemary grow all year in Florida?


Yes it does Auntie, I have two large bushes of it in the flower bed.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Good for you apex hope all goes well. I believe you have some fair prices some a little high at least for my area, example tomatoes here at the farmers market are 3 dollars for a basket of 5 but they are not organic. Organic iceberg lettuce is $4.99 a head which I think is expensive. But I do understand prices vary from region to region.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks guys 
So many questions to follow up on. I am just posting my thoughts so I can get further insight from you. So yea its not an excuse just what I am thinking.
#1 Slippy
We are working to be a supplier of most everything someone could want Organic wise. In the area there are three "Co ops" that I am talking to and one I am working the details out on. All have been burned by local suppliers and are hesitant. I put up the quotes because they are more like buyers collecting together to leverage greater purchasing power, they still bring their produce in from Orlando and further. In at least two of their cases the Co op is secondary to an organic business. However these are our ideal customers because of their volume and predictability we also want to get in with restaurants and resalers but that takes more certifications and really more importantly reputation we are the new kid and the methods we developed are not main stream. 
#2 Baglady
Yep we want to really distinguish ourselves from the grocery store on our prices its exactly 50% or retail from pea pod which delivers fresh produce. The closest one was in our quarter of the the states so I am hoping the prices arnt to crazy different. We are trying to use larger varieties of tomatoes and cucumbers and it seemed more tangible to price them per fruit then per lb but we will have to have a minimum standard for that to keep working and we are overgrowing by about 20% with the remainder going to charity to help offset future income taxes at which point we get to claim full retail price. Thanks for that bit particularly there is almost no supply in this area but there is demand so its making pricing one of my harder tasks.
#3 Auntie
I think I attached one of our planning guides it should give you idea what is available and when we are also applying for a cost share from the goberment to build a green house and make our availability truly year round
#4 Tinkerhell 
Welp they are about 50% of retail organic and delivered so it should be a good deal we are also supplementing with 90 trace minerals so yes there should be some snobby bragging rights to go along with it.

And thanks for the support all.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I would further recommend a minimum price order for deliveries. In other words, you won't deliver for a $5 order. It has to be xx amount or above.
Cudos to you for giving the excess veggies to those in need!! That's awsome!


----------

